# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Avis sur jbpm

## tetepoive

Bonjour,
j'aimerai avoir un retour concernant la solution jbpm. En comparaison avec la solution Activiti qui est assez nouveau , la solution jbpm n'est elle pas en train d'tre dlaiss et a t-elle une communaut toujours active?
je vous remercie.

----------


## Rhona Maxwel

Bonjour,

Red Hat propose une offre stratgique de BPM + BRMS.
jBPM  a t entirement repens, en intgrant des outils de BAM et de gnration de formulaires rachets.
D'autre part Drools le moteur de rgles mtier open source standard du march a t intgr dans leur offre commerciale.
L'intrt de jBPM est qu'il s'intgre parfaitement avec Drools ce qui correspond bien aux besoins d'un moteur de processus mtier coupl  un moteur de rgles mtier.
La norme de l'OMG, DMN (Dcision Model Notation) ne vient elle pas en complment de BPMN (Business Process Modeling Notation) voir l'article https://www.urbanisation-si.com/articles/jbpm

----------

